# Shipped my pants Kmart



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, this Kmart commercial made me laugh so hard, I had to share it with you guys!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I just saw it the other day, I love it I just shipped my nighty!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha, I like it. I wish Kmart over here was that cool.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love this commercial...very clever...too funny. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! I hadn't gotten a chance to watch it until now. They are very bold aren't they? lol!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I just shipped my drawers!!


----------

